# What Do You Average?



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

What does everyone average per week?
Myself, $1000-$1200 gross.
45-55 hours
50-60 trips


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

ouch...


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> ouch...


&#128528;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> What does everyone average per week?


You're talking to Uber drivers. So obviously:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

1-100 hours per week. $5-35/hr. 1-200 rides per week. Oh yeah, those aren't averages but ranges, I know. Too lazy to compute averages. I just know that sometimes it is good and sometimes it is bad. Sometimes I grind out hours, other times I go a whole week and just do 1 trip.

Lately a lot of weeks look like 20 hours, $300, and 25 rides.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

167+600/0hrs 🤔 not bad


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> ouch...


K. As if you do any better?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

$900-$1450 depending on how much I grind that week. Been a lil lower during covid but things are picking back up now.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

About 6,000 calories per day.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Average is 47 seconds. Less after I watch Spartacus.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> About 6,000 calories per day.


Same here.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

As a side note I hate when people just say "gross" since this gives the impression it's like a paycheck. Earnings/bookings/sales/revenue is more accurate, our real gross income (after expenses but before taxes) is much less. 

It becomes a problem is when idiot drivers tell every pax they meet that they "make" 1000/week and then the pax use that as justification to never leave a tip no matter how good you are.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

GuidoTKP said:


> What does everyone average per week?
> Myself, $1000-$1200 gross.
> 45-55 hours
> 50-60 trips


$1050 a week / 0 hours

$450 cal benefits + $600 fed buff


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Before this covid i was making
$20 an hour for as many hours 
a day i wanted to drive....


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> K. As if you do any better?


Not these days, so I quit rideshare driving per se...Unless you count sitting at home and canceling all incoming requests after accepting then. Typically I like to wait at least ten or so minutes to lock the customer in the contract...Helps Luber with their Brand image and is later written off in the "Goodwill" column for accounting purposes...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> *What Do You Average?*


220, 221, whatever it takes.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Doing uber zero happy to say.
Grub hub and dd 700 weekly . Really its something for me to do it gets me out of the house . Could careless about the money . 
I go out about 4 or 5 hours a day 7 days a week. 
Trading fx I can tell you but you would think i full of it . 
My whole sale business on ebay selling grow equipment 7 year business. Im not saying how much i make.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Doing uber zero happy to say.
> Grub hub and dd 700 weekly . Really its something for me to do it gets me out of the house . Could careless about the money .
> I go out about 4 or 5 hours a day 7 days a week.
> Trading fx I can tell you but you would think i full of it .
> My whole sale business on ebay selling grow equipment 7 year business. Im not saying how much i make.


Not at all. I trade small caps and do well each week, too!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

GuidoTKP said:


> What does everyone average per week?
> Myself, $1000-$1200 gross.
> 45-55 hours
> 50-60 trips


$795 of Government Cheese per week, PURE profit no expenses.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

About $125 a weekend after expenses, but I only started driving again this last weekend and only 1 day.

Back in March doing only Eats, net was about $300 a weekend, 10-12 hrs over 2 days


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

2 standard deviations above average...


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

3500-4000 a week
100-120 hrs
20-30 trips a day


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This week I grossed $570 with $190 in expenses, $380 in profit driving an Uber taxi rental thru a local cab company.

Total hours worked 30 something.... total days I had a rental taxi.., 2


----------



## Forresto (Mar 31, 2020)

Before the recent pay changes, I was averaging 20-25$/hr. Now it's 15 or less. Hard to say how much of that is reduced pay, and how much of that is less fares though.


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

I drive about 5 hours a day and I average $200 a shift..... I drove 7 hours one day a couple of weeks ago and I made $370 on the app and $50 cash tip? It all depends on you, I guess but in my area...... drivers are complaining about little things that's don't happen often like 20 min drive times for picks ups...... MAYBE ONCE a shift? and I'm in NY so people are still scared of Covid so nobody wants to drive hence 20 min pick up drive times..... BUT, I AM making some dough now... So in a nutshell, I'd say I average a rack a week driving 5/6 days, a little more or less than 5 hours a day..... not horrible


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> 3500-4000 a week
> 100-120 hrs
> 20-30 trips a day


Why not.... You can always sleep later. .


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Why not.... You can always sleep later. .


YOU SLEEP WHEN YOU DIE!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

How can people comfortably sit in car for 12 hours a day. I'd imagine aching butts and backs.


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

Idk about anyone else but I get out of my car and stretch pretty much every ride..... people take FOREVER to come out, so..... 9 hours is my best so I cant say about 12 but..... I try to sneak in a cigarette while I stretch too lol


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

$1000-1200 over 5 days
10-12 hours per day
Start at 630 AM


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> $1000-1200 over 5 days
> 10-12 hours per day
> Start at 630 AM


where you located??


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

It was pretty good week for me. I could make more, if don't take off on Tuesday and Wednesday (work only few hours those days) 
Average around $33 per hour. Don't drive late nights. Mornings to evenings. Mix with delivery's. Basically take everything within 5 minutes, sometimes 10 minutes away , if I'm somewhere like Leesburg VA or Manassas


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

tattheuberdriver said:


> where you located??


Soviet Kanuckistan, or Kanaduh, as I call it.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Ek3333 said:


> It was pretty good week for me. I could make more, if don't take off on Tuesday and Wednesday (work only few hours those days)
> Average around $33 per hour. Don't drive late nights. Mornings to evenings. Mix with delivery's. Basically take everything within 5 minutes, sometimes 10 minutes away , if I'm somewhere like Leesburg VA or Manassas
> View attachment 486186


Excellent numbers, great job...you're definitely maximizing a full-time schedule by taking it easy on Tuesday & Wednesday and driving hard Thursday-Monday. Northern VA & DC are the lands of ridesharing opportunity, lol, but it still takes some talent and hustle to get it done like this every week.

I pull $30/hr minimum for up to ~25 hours/week at the most by cherry-picking high demand hours and milking the bonuses. If the demand isn't out there to make $30/hr then I don't drive, and I'll even take a break and go on total hiatus every August & January when it's pretty dead in DC. $30/hr has been my average going way back to 2013, and I've kept it there thru the many rate adjustments and other changes that have happened since then. In my opinion, destination filters is what changed the game for the better...if you use them correctly you can reposition yourself often to always finish up rides exactly where surge frequently happens, and every shift should end within a couple miles of your house so wasted dead miles are no longer a factor.
I do drive weekends past midnite so that I can use a bunch of filters on a shift to keep the rides short, but will start at 4am on a Friday or Monday morning occasionally to switch it up. I drive very little in the daylight to avoid the worst of the traffic. And I try my best to use up all my filters every single day on the commute to/from my dayjob.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> How can people comfortably sit in car for 12 hours a day. I'd imagine aching butts and backs.


I had to purchase a Purple cushion and Purple back pillow. This is not job where you review 5 star resorts, you have to sacrifice.


----------

